# Bleeding c-section wound.



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi 

I had an emergency c-section a week ago today, and on Tuesday morning about 3am my baby woke me up crying and I noticed blood on my nightie and knickers, it wasn't until my DP turned the light on it was all over the bed sheets as well. We both panicked and my DP phoned for an ambulance, I wasn't sure where the blood was coming from as first, until I dabbed my c-section wound I noticed it was bleeding, (my stitches had been taken out the day before) the paramedics were nice but they didn't really know what to do, so they phoned the hospital for advice. Apparently it's normal to bleed a bit but there was a LOT of blood and I felt really dizzy. The hospital arranged for a midwife to come out in the morning, she said it's healing well and didn't show signs of gaping or infection but she took a swab to check. It's stopped bleeding now and It hasn't bleed since. I've been told I was over doing it, is it normal for it to bleed this much? TIA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like there was a haematoma, a build up of blood, on your wound, or under the wound, and it has burst, or if it was under the wound, taking the stitches out has released it (which is a good thing). It does happen occasionally, and there can be quite a bit of blood, so its scary when it happens. You might find you get a bit of clear fluid, or pinkish fluid, over the next few days.
Hope things settle down for you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

